# Martell Knives 160mm Petty!



## Jlc88 (Mar 20, 2018)

Martell Knives 160 Petty with AZ Ironwood / BW Buffalo horn ferrule, CPM154 Steel. Some thoughts...

I found out about Dave Martell a while back when learning how to sharpen knives. Then followed his Hiramoto AS Spa Treatments hoping to work with him some day. Fast forward a few years, I decided that I wanted a versatile Petty for sandwiches, citrus, cheese, slicing meats, etc. We didn't want the knife to feel too light/delicate which was a complaint in our house. During the sales process Dave and I exchanged about 80 e-mails. He was awesome to work with and took the time to write out detailed responses and keep me updated throughout. The knife took about 1 month to make.

When the knife arrived, I nearly fell to the ground. I couldn't believe how beautiful the knife looked in person compared to the photographs.

The first thing that jumped out at me was the weight/feel of the knife. I was surprised by how thick the spine was, but still tapered really nicely towards the edge. In a pinch grip, the choil was super smooth, perfectly round, and polished The the ferrule is gorgeous and I really dig the black and white combo. The ferrule's fitment was perfectly flush with the blade and handle. Fit and finish better than any knife I've ever held. No exposed wood, gaps,.etc. To help illustrate these points I've included some side by side photos with other knives in the gallery. The Arizona ironwood block has great contrast and texture without being overdone or too marble-y. Some areas are translucent and glow when the light hits it. As for the blade, I opted for 'No Branding' option, which is just a personal preference. haven't sharpened it of course (Dave is highly regarded in that area). His knives offer free lifetime sharpening so I probably never will. The CPM154 has a certain glow to it that I cant really describe.

Top tier knife making right here and I couldn't be happier.

Video: https://photos.app.goo.gl/sHgLWcd95HUxKejq1

Album: https://imgur.com/a/1zScv


----------



## swarth (Mar 27, 2018)

Nice handle.


----------



## Jlc88 (Mar 28, 2018)

swarth said:


> Nice handle.




Thanks buddy!


----------

